# Where is all the Snow?



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had a total of 3 inches on 3 different days........Where is all the snow? I live in SE lower Michigan







How much have you had on your driveway so far recently?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

What are you complaining about! I haven't had enough to scrape off the bottom of my shoes yet. And I'm sitting here with 3 blowers for sale and nothing to use them on.


----------



## Jkruseelle (Dec 2, 2011)

None near Chicago! What's up! just got a new larger ariens to replace my two year old ariens because it couldn't handle last years heavy snow.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> What are you complaining about! I haven't had enough to scrape off the bottom of my shoes yet. And I'm sitting here with 3 blowers for sale and nothing to use them on.


Sorry if you complain........Winter will come someday very soon come January in Michigan


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

not a flake yet.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

We had 3/4in once and thats it. I live in a cold climate for a reason. If I wanted no snow I'd have moved to Florida.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We had just enough one morning to justify me taking a couple old Toros out to see if they'd start and throw snow. I've had my snowblowers ready to go for a month now!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Flagstaff Az got 17" in the last two days. That being said I saw a news report that said due to La Nina we will have a milder winter than normal
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Niña*


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

No snow here either. I want a blizzard please, thank you


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Where is the snow?*

Guys, 

The only flakes near our house live at the end of the block!

QR


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Had almost an inch here before thanksgiving, just enough to play around in the snow, try the blowers out on the snow that drifted to the edges of the street, and then watch it melt away two days later. Looking like a brown Christmas!

I overhauled my Craftsman with a new engine, got a Ariens tractor and blower attachment, overhauled it with a new engine... Sitting here with two blowers ready to test and go and no snow. It sucks! I want some.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

The local paper has us at 0.01" on the season. Somehow I missed that monster snowfall.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*lack-o-snow*

Isn't being prepared when no one else is a b****? 

QR


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a chance of some wet snow next Tuesday........other than that.......nothing before Christmas


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like we will have a brown Christmas on the Canadian prairies. Normally we've had 10 in. of snow and a blizzard by now. We did have a snowfall in early Nov. (about 3.5 in.) but with warm temperatures most of it has disappeared.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

nothing hear either, luckily I have sold almost 20 blowers since august though!!! ya I had a sale in August!!!!


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished several days of 45F rain, wrong color!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

They're predicting a Brown Christmas this year but we did have some snow last night. If I could collect all that fell on this city block, I might have enough to make a snowball 

I still say it's Mother Natures revenge for being prepared this year


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

I have only seen one decent snowfall since I bought my blower a year ago.
We usually get a dozen good dumps a year and a number of smaller ones. I think we will not see a flake until my carb gunks up!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> They're predicting a Brown Christmas this year but we did have some snow last night. If I could collect all that fell on this city block, I might have enough to make a snowball
> 
> I still say it's Mother Natures revenge for being prepared this year


It figures........my snow blower sat in the garage for the last 8 years broken. Last year we got so much snow I decided to fix it this year. It has been ready to go now for the last month.......figures that I would fix it and get a snow less winter


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*It did snow tonight,*

It did snow tonight, I thought I might clean a little tonight so there will be less to clean up tomorrow morning.

But there just wasn't enough show to load up my squeegee. (eye roll)


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford said:


> It did snow tonight, I thought I might clean a little tonight so there will be less to clean up tomorrow morning.
> 
> But there just wasn't enough show to load up my squeegee. (eye roll)


Sorry to hear that Buford....... Maybe next week when I am in California on my vacation? Did you wax your new snow beast yet?


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all MY fault since I JUST got a BRAND new one..
And to think I was worried when it was back ordered...


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

KimbaWLion said:


> It's all MY fault since I JUST got a BRAND new one..
> And to think I was worried when it was back ordered...


We are all looking for a "goat" to blame it all on this "NO SNOW" fall/winter so far dammit......Hahahaha...... Never buy a brand new snow blower and expect to use it. .....LOL!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

O.K., how about this? At 8:30 pm EST tonight, (maybe that'll give the west coast members a chance to join in after work), we all collectively think, Snow, Snow, Snow. Chant it if you want. Think it will work?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> O.K., how about this? At 8:30 pm EST tonight, (maybe that'll give the west coast members a chance to join in after work), we all collectively think, Snow, Snow, Snow. Chant it if you want. Think it will work?


There are probably not very many West Coast members hoping for snow.


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, we could all move to New Mexico, Northern Arizona or Colorado... heard they got a bit of a dump out that way....

Here in Vermont there's nada... That is helping the final clean up from Irene which destroyed about two miles of road near me. All the skiing is man-made stuff... it's funny skiing down a trail when everything around you is bare ground.... and nothing to speak of in the forecast!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, 8:30 came and went. Nothing here....


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Well, 8:30 came and went. Nothing here....


Yup.....and I did a snow dance at 8:30 PM sharp last night and now NOTHING in the name of snow is forecast to fall from the sky's around me in the next 10 days........


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I think if I go out and take the blower off my tractor and throw the deck under it, then maybe it'll snow. For sure if I take my unused by me yammi and summerize it!!!! Almost christmas and not an inch!!! 2 snowmobiles in the trailer have yet to be started, still in summerize mode.


----------



## 2 cycle freak (Dec 2, 2011)

i think the reason of the no snow was because i finally bought a early 70's white snow boss 2 stage.....a snow plow.....and a skid steer.plus i got my animal toro S620 and my good ol crapsman 3/20.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

We are are "suffering" here "BIG TIME".....For Snow?........ Thank You !!! Merry Christmas to all that read this thread and above. I wish you and your family the very best for the holiday


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

50°F @ 07:20 PM here, so... well, I don't need to explain.

We've got slightly under 2" in the night from Monday to Tuesday, but the snowfall switched to rain during the night and in the morning there was only 3/4" of slush.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw Kansas had some good snowfall, closing interstates and such... Still brown here in MN. This sucks... No sledding for kids, no snowball fights, no snowmen, no playing with the snowblowers... Just plain sucks... The kids keep asking like every other day when its going to snow.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

30th of December and it's already 41° this morning in north west Illinois. 52 for a high yesterday for crying out loud! Nice that the family had decent weather to travel over the holidays, but geeze, this is just not right.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

According to the weather forecast I can expect up to 57° on New Year.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I figured it out. I live right across the Mississippi from Iowa, and election year is right around the corner. All the candidates have been hitting Iowa hard for the upcoming caucuses. Soon as they leave to stump for the New Hampshire primary, all the hot air should clear up, and maybe we'll get some snow.


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

If it stays like this, I think I will paint my deck this weekend.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

For the past 2 days we first had an inch of snow, then freezing rain and finally another inch of snow.
I moved the snow from my side walk onto the patio so I could try the new Bolens 24" 208cc blower. 
I wanted to compare its' performance against my 14 year old MTD 22" 4hp. I found the power steering on the Bolens easy to use and much easier to maneuver. Snow throwing distance was not as far as the modified MTD.
But I'll modify this one by closing up the gap between the impeller and its' housing. 
Tomorrow we are suppose to get more snow and very strong winds 40 to 70 kmph(25 to 40mph).


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welp.....I just got back from California from a mini vacation. I flew from Detroit, Michigan to Denver, Colorado first then from there to LA, California. Denver has no snow either. Just so you all know. I would say 2 inches or less on the ground at the airport. I flew back to Detroit last night and the pavement was wet with water..... and NOOOOOOOOO ...... Daaayuuum snow anywhere to be found.....


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Southern New Jersey, 54 degrees yesterday. December 26/27 last year we got 25" GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

Guess we need to make an offering of beer and sandwiches to this guy... the Snow Fairy. Then we might be blessed with snow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

MGreiner said:


> Guess we need to make an offering of beer and sandwiches to this guy... the Snow Fairy. Then we might be blessed with snow.


Better hope his cousin doesn't hear you.









As for Snow Fairies, these are the only 2 I pray to:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*New Years Snow*

Well we got snow last night. Almost enough to scrape it off the bottom of your shoes but not enough to get the shovel out for 

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

HCBPH I'm not sure where in MN you are but I just got back in to Grand Forks and we have 4-5in. So I actually have to go out and do some blowing to do not that I'm complaining. I'll try and post a couple action shots.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Down here in SW MN we had rain, then a bit of sleet, then just a dash of snow. I saw some flakes for about ten minutes or so. Far cry from the 1-2 inches the weatherman said we could get, the snow shifted south and it didn't stall that long like they originally said it would.

Usually we are depressed by getting too much snow... Now this year we are depressed for not getting any!


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

We've been having a few flurries this afternoon, but there won't be any accumulation. After all, the ground isn't even frozen yet...

Boy do I ever wish for snow...


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mother Nature Rules? We just got maybe 1/2 inch today in SE LOWER Michigan .........WOOOO.........Peeeeeeee  Where is all da Snow?


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Soooo I went out today did a couple tweaks to the snowblower that is currently designated as a keeper. Got it running good and set the skid shoes way down since I was going to blow my gravel parking area. I then proceeded to do three passes. On the fourth I picked up a rock and bent two vanes on the impeller. So tonight I get to pull the auger and impeller then straighten everything out. I'll see about carnage pics if I have time.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't even know it snowed in lower Michigan? 

Check out the movie I did earlier today in the UP of Michigan near Marquette. We have only had about 4 feet thus far this year, about 3 feet below normal


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group SMFCPACFP. That is a very impressive machine! Beautiful country up around Marquette. Usually try to get up that way at least once a year from the "banana belt" down around Manistique.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

57° here yesterday! A new record high for the date Wife and I saw a flock of geese...flying north! Supposed to be in the 50s again today. It's been colder in Florida for crying our loud. I'm thinking I may have to get the mower back out if this keeps up.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> 57° here yesterday! A new record high for the date Wife and I saw a flock of geese...flying north! Supposed to be in the 50s again today. It's been colder in Florida for crying our loud. I'm thinking I may have to get the mower back out if this keeps up.


It was like 54 degrees here in SE lower Michigan today. Maybe I should sell my 1986 Toro snow blower


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

trust me not a good time to sell right now. I have 2 to sell and I won't even try posting on CL anymore till we see snow!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> It was like 54 degrees here in SE lower Michigan today. Maybe I should sell my 1986 Toro snow blower


I said this out of having fun........I would never sell my original 1986 2 stage Toro snow blower after what I read here on this forum....... Older iron is better from what I learned here  Hope you have a great day


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers for Sale*



twofishy4u said:


> trust me not a good time to sell right now. I have 2 to sell and I won't even try posting on CL anymore till we see snow!


I have 3 more rebuilt units ready for sale and a 4th I'm rebuilding. Sold 2 others earlier but these are still sitting waiting for some measurable snow. Same thing on not listing them for now. There's too many here on CL already and unless you want to give them away, it's not worth it. Hopefully we'll get some real snow soon and I'll be listing those I rebuilt then.


----------



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

it's supposed to be 50 here tomorrow!!

Bob


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Where's all the snow? Here!*

Alaska town tries to dig out from huge snow dump - Yahoo! News


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just came back from a trip to New York and it seams like they are getting the exact same weather as we are in southern PA. The forcast for our area is predicting a slight drop in temerature over the next ten days and possibly some snow on the 17th, but I'm doubtful that we're getting anything.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been on this earth for 52 years........I do not ever remember being this far in January with NOOOOOOO snow on the ground in SE Lower Michigan  How about your own experience in your own state?? Have you seen this NO snow like this in your own area before this late in January?


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Same here in south western Ontario, no snow and super mild.
I have always hated winter as a rule but when we have the toys, let the battle begin. I love snowblowing and all that goes with it. I never get cold or wet, good boots and clothes.

I have to agree with the old iron concept, in a big way. I find with little parts and a bit of manhours the old machoine can make a big comeback and outdo the newer untis


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

After tying with a record high in the 50s here today, (I was working in short sleeves in my garage!), they're predicting 3 to 5 inches after midnight tonight and temperatures down in the 20s and 30s for the next few days. We'll see.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Snow is finally here, man I love my HUSKY!

We got about a foot overnight, by morning it was a really wet 8-10 inches. The Husky had no problem plowing through it and tossing it a good 20-30ft.

I bought this blower last year and only got to use it a couple times(my first blower) It sure takes a bit of practice to learn to operate these things with all the levers. 

Anybody have any comments on technique?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

Well we finally got some snow yesterday. Wasn't enough to get a blower out for it, so I used a shovel. Probably could have used a leaf blower to clear it all off. I figured there had to be around 1 pound 11 ounces of snow on the walk and drive.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

We finally got about 1 inch last night in SE lower Michigan. About 1/2" remains today. Not worth my time to get the 2 stage out or the shovel as Monday it will be in the low 40's again ...







Daaayuum it.......maybe the next storm eh? ........


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Friday Night maybe the magical night for 2-4 inches here in SE lower Michigan. I just may have to dig out the 26 year old Toro 2 stage for the first time here to handle this monster







Please tell me that the bigger snow falls are still coming this year.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

We got 2" of snow last night! I don't think it's worth my time to clear the driveway though because it will likely melt in the next few days anyway.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

We got about 2.5 inches of snow last night. I opted to pull my Toro 521 out of the garage to use it for the first time in 8 years. At idle the machine was surging up and down and stalling. I had to adjust the idle mixture jet about 1 whole turn counter clockwise to straighten it out. It runs like a champ now. I did not feel so silly pulling it out for this amount of snow as I was desperate to try it out....







.... Now if we could only get a 6+ inch storm soon.......I will be one happy camper here


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*today's snow*

Guys, 

So we got some snow last night around the DC Metro area. It was more of a sleety-rainy thing and it stuck to the driveway and sidewalk. We probably got an inch and a half tops but it wasn't snow blower material unfortunately.

Now that I have a snow blower for the first time and put 4 winter dedicated snow tires on my rear drive car........nothing/nada/ zip!

QR


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i don't know where the snow is but i'm about ready to take the goldwing out for a ride


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

We got a whooping #1 inch of snow last night. Not enough to pull the 2 stage out  Anyone else get any big snow storms yet?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i went to roseville, mi yesterday just as it started to snow. they got 3 to 4 inches and i had maybe 1/4 of an inch when i got home


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Similar situation here. I've got 1/8" last night, my colleague from 20 miles away was "blessed" with 2". So he was pissed because of too much snow for his taste and I was because of that ridiculous 1/8".


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

59° F here this afternoon.  Snow? What snow?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

It was 50deg here yesterday. Supposed to be warmer today . I'm lovin' my heating bill.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Marcintosh said:


> It was 50deg here yesterday. Supposed to be warmer today . I'm lovin' my heating bill.


 made it to 53f yesterday and already 47f


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They are now saying we could finish out the winter without any real snow storms..
the pattern simply isnt changing..Of course winter is only 60% over (3 months down, 2 months to go) and a lot can happen in Feb and March..but long-term forecasts are suggesting this pattern could just stay the same..

I have used my snowblower ONCE this winter..and I live in the epic snow belt of Western NY! Buffalo, Rochester and Syracuse are infamous for snow..this year, nothing..when we do get the occasional 2 to 4 inches it all melts away the next day..
We got 5 inches on Monday..24 hours later it was 60 degrees and it was gone.

Scot


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

In watching the news tonight, the real winter weather is in Europe and Asia with lots of snow and cold weather - much more so than normal. Some of the shots in Japan looked like the place in Alaska that had all of the snow earlier this winter.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

SMFCPACFP said:


> In watching the news tonight, the real winter weather is in Europe...


Well, yes, it's pretty cold over here at the moment. But the snow is distributed unevenly. Some areas are hammered with snow while others are literally just left out in the cold (pun intended). Weather forecast for my area says about ten more freezing days without any precipitations. And after that temperatures will quickly rise into the "no-snow-range".
At least I will not get that many strange looks for wearing shorts when the ambient temperature is above freezing point.


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

*This Winter*

Yea, hardly any snow in Vermont this winter... except the few 2-4 inches we did get, then immediately turned into rain, then froze when the temps dropped....

and let me tell you, NO snowblower is good for piles of snow (now solid ice piles)... immovable objects. A sharp spade bairly breaks anything off...

Bought my SB this fall.... that's the reason for the snowless winter.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

truder1400 said:


> Yea, hardly any snow in Vermont this winter... except the few 2-4 inches we did get, then immediately turned into rain, then froze when the temps dropped....
> 
> and let me tell you, NO snowblower is good for piles of snow (now solid ice piles)... immovable objects. A sharp spade bairly breaks anything off...
> 
> Bought my SB this fall.... that's the reason for the snowless winter.


I snowblowed for the 9th time this season. We had about 8" of fresh snow when the temperature was in the low teens last night. There is a cross country ski trail that crosses just beyond where my road dead ends about 1/4 mile from the end of my driveway. I was down there the other day and the University of Vermont cross country ski team was practicing because there was good snow here!


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

its 7 degress out and we have 2 to 3 ins of snow on the ground right now.looks like i wont get to play today


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Another storm missing us today.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got about three inches today. i started up the toro 3650 but the chock came loose. so i pulled out the 2450 ( 38515 new style ) and did the snow at my house and a couple of the neighbors before heading to mom's house. onec there i did her snow and a couple of her neighbors


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its snowing now but its not amounting to much. thursday it should be warm enough to go fix the chock on the 3650 and set the skids on the craftsman


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

We got about 1/4" last night, and it's pretty much gone today


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> We got about 1/4" last night, and it's pretty much gone today


 thats about what we got yesterday, just enough to sweep off the front stairs, my neighbor swept the walkway


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*It's snowing*

Well believe it or not, we're getting some snow. Started an hour or so ago and they're projecting 1"-3" before it's done. If we get that then there will be a reason to finally get out the snowblower (I hope).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

your storm has made its way to se michigan. right now its cold enough to snow but its warming up fast so it will be rain for us. on the bright side, ups is delivering the shocks for my goldwing today


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*



detdrbuzzard said:


> your storm has made its way to se michigan. right now its cold enough to snow but its warming up fast so it will be rain for us. on the bright side, ups is delivering the shocks for my goldwing today


Well we got maybe 2" total. I pushed it together enough with a shovel so I could actually use a blower to finish it off. Then it came down to which snowblower to get out. It was pretty slushy so I used the one 7 hp, which blew it off just fine. First time this winter I've used one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Well we got maybe 2" total. I pushed it together enough with a shovel so I could actually use a blower to finish it off. Then it came down to which snowblower to get out. It was pretty slushy so I used the one 7 hp, which blew it off just fine. First time this winter I've used one.


 it started snowing about a half hour ago but its already 36f and going up to 43f


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well they are calling for snow but we've been fooled all winter. they even have a sever weather alert taking effect about 10 tonite, we'll see but if we do get enough snow i am going to see how the craftsman works now that i have everything adjusted except the drive cable


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well they are calling for snow but we've been fooled all winter. they even have a sever weather alert taking effect about 10 tonite, we'll see but if we do get enough snow i am going to see how the craftsman works now that i have everything adjusted except the drive cable


Where are you in lower Michigan? I am in Farmington.....about 30 minutes northwest of Dertoit


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I am near Jackson. Nothing here yet except a few flurries and we are supposed to get 5 to 8 by morning. We will see...


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

abumpa said:


> I am near Jackson. Nothing here yet except a few flurries and we are supposed to get 5 to 8 by morning. We will see...


My 26 year old 2 stage Toro 521 may get a small workout tomorrow morning  It is supposed to be rain first.......then switching over to snow later. My small Toro 2 stage will eat this up where a single stage snow thrower would be over done with heavy wet snow  ....... BRING ON THE BIG SNOWS!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Now they are saying 6 to 10 by noon tomorrow. Whatever! Just bring it on I am ready. The 18 horse tractor with the plow is ready to push it to the sides, then the 13 HP Ariens will toss it into the next time zone. 

At least that is my plan.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a major plan to attack this 3-6 inch monster coming ......







......... Hope you get some real snow buddy


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Where are you in lower Michigan? I am in Farmington.....about 30 minutes northwest of Dertoit


i found that out while looking at the pic's of your 521, we got our toros from the same place, h & r hardware. i'm in dearborn. abumpa i make it out to cement city quite often in the summer to test ride motorcycles at town and country. when we leave there we'll take m-50 into jackson and m-109 into gregory before heading east on m-36 althow west on m-36 to mason is a nice ride too


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Talon1189 said:


> Sounds like you have a major plan to attack this 3-6 inch monster coming ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, haven’t had much fun yet this year. A couple of 2 to 3 inch snowfalls is all. 

I have always been a plow snow removal kind of guy. I would always have to push the first snows 10 feet into the yard or across the street to make sure I had room for the next and the next snows. 

Couple years ago I picked up the Ariens and I really like it. Now I just push the snow to the edge of the drive with the plow then toss it in the middle of the yard or across the street with the Ariens. Works great so far.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> abumpa i make it out to cement city quite often in the summer to test ride motorcycles at town and country. when we leave there we'll take m-50 into jackson and m-109 into gregory before heading east on m-36 althow west on m-36 to mason is a nice ride too


I think you meant to say you take 127 into Jackson. US127 and US12 is the main intersection right there at Town & Country. 

I know the area well. While I don’t ride I have been into town and country a few times. Your route takes you all around me. I list Jackson in my profile because it is the closest big town. Actually I live in Napoleon Township on the south side of Little Wolfe Lake.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

leaving t&c we run us-127 north to m-50 and head into jackson that way. other times we take m-50 east and head for cabelas and into monroe


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Well so far this one is a big bust. Woke up this morning to maybe 2 inches on the grass and less than one on the driveway. Looks nice as all the trees are white with snow but there really aint much to move.

Temps are supposed to be just over freezing for the next 2 days than go up to around 40 for the next week. If I just sit here and drink coffee what little snow I have will be gone in a few days.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i did have to remove the snow off the windows of my car this morning but the roads were just slushy, nothing on the driveway or walk ways to clear. another big snow event that wasn't


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dammit.......We got robbed again.....I got maybe 2 inches and most melted by noon except for snow on the grass


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Dammit.......We got robbed again.....I got maybe 2 inches and most melted by noon except for snow on the grass


 lets raise the skids up on our snowblowers and blow the snow on the walkways and driveway then we can lower the skids and blow the snow back on the grass


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> lets raise the skids up on our snowblowers and blow the snow on the walkways and driveway then we can lower the skids and blow the snow back on the grass


I am getting so desperate......I am thinking about putting my snow blower in the pickup truck and and taking it to the ice skating arena 2 miles away to blow some snow left over from the Zamboni in the parking lot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> I am getting so desperate......I am thinking about putting my snow blower in the pickup truck and and taking it to the ice skating arena 2 miles away to blow some snow left over from the Zamboni in the parking lot


you to? i've only used the craftsman four or five times to do just part of the driveway. its soo new that its never had a tuneup and the skids are the original ones that came on it when i got it. it ( the craftsman ) needs a good workout to prove itself to me


----------



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

This is officially the winter that never was here in Jersey. I haven't even had to use a broom, let alone a shovel of the blower this winter. 

This morning, I pulled the blower out of the garage, put in about a pint of fresh stablized fuel and started it up. I started it up, put it in gear, held in the auger and then just let it run itself dry on the clean driveway. I wiped it down, let it cool, and then put back and covered it up....maybe next winter!?!?!?!?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sea salt said:


> This is officially the winter that never was here in Jersey. I haven't even had to use a broom, let alone a shovel of the blower this winter.
> 
> This morning, I pulled the blower out of the garage, put in about a pint of fresh stablized fuel and started it up. I started it up, put it in gear, held in the auger and then just let it run itself dry on the clean driveway. I wiped it down, let it cool, and then put back and covered it up....maybe next winter!?!?!?!?


 you put it up, now its going to snow. its like washing the car, you know its gong to rain just because you washed it


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

They are calling for 3-6 tonight ??? Not only do I want to try out my 69 with the new to me 9.5 hp intek but I also want to make money with my 2 plow trucks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

Well we've gotten 2"-3" between 3:00 AM and 5:00 AM so I got a chance to use one of the blowers. They're talking another 2"-4" before it's done so I'm planning on trying the Searsasaurus if that happens 
It's still a virgin.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we got rain over nite, the low temp was about 34f. all i saw was some slush on the top of my van


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

I would say that it is snowing here at a rate of 3" to 4" an hour - the hardest that I have seen in quite a while. It will be interesting to see how long it keeps up. It doesn't appear to be blizzardy right where I live because we are protected by tall dense pine trees (600 an acre) but I may take my camera and head to Lake Superior to get the full effect. 

I had to snow blow last Friday, this Monday and at least once today and probably tomorrow to clean up. I love to snow blow in blizzard like conditions.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

SMFCPACFP said:


> I would say that it is snowing here at a rate of 3" to 4" an hour - the hardest that I have seen in quite a while. It will be interesting to see how long it keeps up. It doesn't appear to be blizzardy right where I live because we are protected by tall dense pine trees (600 an acre) but I may take my camera and head to Lake Superior to get the full effect.
> 
> I had to snow blow last Friday, this Monday and at least once today and probably tomorrow to clean up. I love to snow blow in blizzard like conditions.


you have the right machine for the job. for what i get in snow a 5 - 8 hp 2stage snowblower is enough for the big jobs. i mentioned in another post about a friend of mine looking at tractors and he is looking at one like yours and a new holland boomer. he has 25 acers of land


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we ended up with 6 inches on the grass ans three inches of slop on the pavement. At least we got to run the plows/toro2450.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Well we ended up with 6 inches on the grass ans three inches of slop on the pavement. At least we got to run the plows/toro2450.


yesterday the morning rain turned to drizzel and by the time it was 10a nothing but a nice cool day with temps in the mid 40's


----------



## KerryAll (Oct 19, 2011)

Most of the snow has fallen on Prince Edward Island


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing in the Detroit area........ My own gas for the Toro 521 is now 3 months old.........I am thinking about running the machine out of gas and throwing in the towel for this season ......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

put a cap full of seafoam in the gas before you run it out. seafoam will help keep the carb clean


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Nothing in the Detroit area........ My own gas for the Toro 521 is now 3 months old.........I am thinking about running the machine out of gas and throwing in the towel for this season ......


Very different here along Lake Superior in the UP. Our snowfall is about 95% of normal (13 feet). Today was the first day when the average high for the day should be above freezing (33). However this next week the average high should be in the 50's and the lows are not likely to get below freezing, so the end is near. 

I have this rule about getting my Corvette out for the season. If my driveway is clear of snow and dry, I get my Vette out. I don't care how much snow is in the woods. I will be visiting my daughter down your way just outside of Ionia in two weeks, and I would like to not have to take my four-wheel-drive down to visit her.










I did this little YouTube video on Monday which I am sure is shocking for a Detroiter this year:

Winters peak - YouTube


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we had snowdown here, honest we did. some of it even stuck on the grass 
you've got nice looking vette too


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet looking Vette







Weather like today and this coming week being in the 60's make me think about taking my 1990 Eagle Talon AWD race car out of the garage. The drag-strip still won't open for 3 more weeks thou







Nooooo snow in the next 10 day forecast around here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Sweet looking Vette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you are heading to milan let me know what day, i know it won't be for atleast three months


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

71° here right now. I had the lawn mower out and thatched the yard. Thinking I'll put fertilizer on in the next couple of days. Worked on a moped and another mower today, and got a guy bringing a motorcycle over tomorrow for an oil change. I'm thinking any chance of any more snow here is pretty slim.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> 71° here right now. I had the lawn mower out and thatched the yard. Thinking I'll put fertilizer on in the next couple of days. Worked on a moped and another mower today, and got a guy bringing a motorcycle over tomorrow for an oil change. I'm thinking any chance of any more snow here is pretty slim.


I agree with your snow issue.........Not likely to happen in SE lower MI. I love the mild winter that we had this season. I am a tomato plant growing "Guru"....... I am hoping to get a quick start this year on tomato growth


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Snow?*

Guys, 

Last weekend when it was 70 degrees I gave up. I removed the sparkplug and squirted some oil into the plug hole then cranked it over a few revs. The gas tank was already bone dry for storage. (good call there, no?) It is to be 80 degrees today in March.

BTW SMFC, I have a velocity yellow 07 Corvette Z06 identical to yours. It needs tires and I'm not anxious for that task! 11,500 miles.

QuickRick


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'lle be rearranging the garage tomorrow, moving the snowblowers to the back and the mowers to the front if its not raining when i get home from work. sold ome of my mowers so i could have a little more room


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

got my or one of my goldwings out of my neighbors garage and took a mile and a half ride to the gas station and back to the house for an oil changehere is a pic from last year


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> got my or one of my goldwings out of my neighbors garage and took a mile and a half ride to the gas station and back to the house for an oil changehere is a pic from last year



Very beautiful bike here buddy...... Do you know where I can get a job to afford one of those in Michigan? I am unemployed and looking


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet ride there detdrbuzzard. Last Wing I had was a '96 SE. I nick named it the rain maker. We have an interstate highway that rings our municipal area, and I swear, every time I got outside that ring, it would rain, whether it was predicted or not. Took a 10 day trip with my daughter out to New England on it, and it rained 7 of those 10 days, and I mean stop under an over pass until it lets up rain. And now I ride mopeds.

78° yesterday, and 81° today for crying out loud. Record highs for here! This ain't right. I ran the gas out of the snowblower, moved the tractor to the back of the garage and brought the peds out front. Working on mowers since we'll be mowing soon if the weather stays like this.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sweet ride there detdrbuzzard. Last Wing I had was a '96 SE. I nick named it the rain maker. We have an interstate highway that rings our municipal area, and I swear, every time I got outside that ring, it would rain, whether it was predicted or not. Took a 10 day trip with my daughter out to New England on it, and it rained 7 of those 10 days, and I mean stop under an over pass until it lets up rain. And now I ride mopeds.
> 
> 78° yesterday, and 81° today for crying out loud. Record highs for here! This ain't right. I ran the gas out of the snowblower, moved the tractor to the back of the garage and brought the peds out front. Working on mowers since we'll be mowing soon if the weather stays like this.



Soooooooo.......should we run the gas out of our snow blowers in SE lower Michigan?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Nice Weather*

Nice looks wheels folks. Hopefully I will get a little time to do some minor maintenance then get my T-Bird out of storage. Only problem with that is I have a hard time keeping the wife out from behind the wheel


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Nice looks wheels folks. Hopefully I will get a little time to do some minor maintenance then get my T-Bird out of storage. Only problem with that is I have a hard time keeping the wife out from behind the wheel


Is it true that you saw 83+ temperatures within the last few days in your state HCBPH?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Talon1189 said:


> Soooooooo.......should we run the gas out of our snow blowers in SE lower Michigan?


Well, I don't see any snow blowing up your way from down here in Illinois, that's for sure.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Never mind "where's the snow", hopefully you guys in SE MI didn't suffer any damage from the storms in that area. Just reading about Dexter this morning. Tragic as it was, thankfully there was only property damage and no lives were lost.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Very beautiful bike here buddy...... Do you know where I can get a job to afford one of those in Michigan? I am unemployed and looking


 i got that one back in 2008, its a '93 goldwing 1500se that a co-worker was selling and i got it for about $1500 less than what he was asking on ebay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sweet ride there detdrbuzzard. Last Wing I had was a '96 SE. I nick named it the rain maker. We have an interstate highway that rings our municipal area, and I swear, every time I got outside that ring, it would rain, whether it was predicted or not. Took a 10 day trip with my daughter out to New England on it, and it rained 7 of those 10 days, and I mean stop under an over pass until it lets up rain. And now I ride mopeds.
> 
> 78° yesterday, and 81° today for crying out loud. Record highs for here! This ain't right. I ran the gas out of the snowblower, moved the tractor to the back of the garage and brought the peds out front. Working on mowers since we'll be mowing soon if the weather stays like this.


 thanks bwdbrn, you've had a wing so you know how nice a bike it is. next out the garage will be this one


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Soooooooo.......should we run the gas out of our snow blowers in SE lower Michigan?


 i still have some gas in my snowblowers but there is some seafoam in the mix


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

All my snow stuff is put away and all the lawn stuff is ready for work on monday. In april the boat will get un rapt .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks good, how big and what hp is it ariens69


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> thanks bwdbrn, you've had a wing so you know how nice a bike it is. next out the garage will be this one


Yep, had 3 of them over the years. First was a 1980 Interstate, second a 1987 Interstate, and the last was the 1996 GL1500SE. All great bikes, but actually the one I like the best was the GL1200. Had some life changes come up so I went to scooters for the fun of it. The wife and I both had Honda Reflex 250cc scoots in 2001, and believe it or not, we did a fair amount of touring on them. She did a trip of just over 1700 miles on hers. Then I got a Suzuki Burgman 650 in 2003, and my last bike was a '97 Honda Pacific Coast. I wish I had the GL1200, the PC and the Burgman back. Now I've got four different mopeds that I ride around town on. They get much better milage than my truck.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

William, She's 17.5 ft with 135hp 4cyl 21 pitch prop. she does 44mph with two on board. Nice bike by the way.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> William, She's 17.5 ft with 135hp 4cyl 21 pitch prop. she does 44mph with two on board. Nice bike by the way.


 the second pic is an '84 1200 aspencade and the first pic is a '93 1500 se. both are nice bikes. bwd my gf rides also and she has an '84 1200 standard but if we do an overniter she will take my 1200 so she can carry some clothes


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> William, She's 17.5 ft with 135hp 4cyl 21 pitch prop. she does 44mph with two on board. Nice bike by the way.


 thats nice and i really like boats but boat time and bike time are about the same time of year so if i had a boat it wouldn't get much use and there is that " where do i park / store it " problem that i have


----------

